# Why are my betta's dying?



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey, I've had 2 of my betta's die in the past 3 days, both I found at the bottom of their tanks with the colour drained from their bodies, and I'd seen both of them alive within 2 hours of their passing and they seemed fine. I had noticed them being a little lathargic lately as it is winter and the water temp is getting a little on the low side. I've been feeding them twice a day on frozen blood worms that i thaw so that they are getting a nice fatty diet to store for energy. Does anyone have any idea what might have happened? I suspected it might have been the water condition with the first one that died as he was due for a change but I hadn't quite got to it yet, but the other had just had a water change 2 days prior and lives in a 3ga tank, so that can't have been it.

Any idea's, comments and suggestions are appreciated. 

Regards


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

How cold is/was the water ?


RC


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Is that all you are feeding them? If so its not a very heal;thy diet.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I feed them the blood worms for their morning feed and betta pellets for their afternoon feed. The water in my 3ga tank is around 71-77F so I assume the temp in the rest of the tanks is around the same. And if that water temp were the problem wouldn't all my other betta's be dead too? And explain to me how frozen blood worms isn't a healthy diet if that were all I was feeding them? It's fresh frozen, live food got to be better than manufactured pellets or flakes.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

A mix of foods are better then one food all the time. If the temp is swing from 71-77 everyday that is very bad for Bettas.. or any other fish. A temp in the low 70's can weaked the Bettas and another problem may have stepped in and killed them. 


RC


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I think that one might have got a case of velvet that took hold really fast. Coz I saw him like 3 hrs before when I fed him..then before I went to bed noticed he was dead  and covered in what looked like mould. and the other i have no idea what happened... and it was strange that all the colour drained from his body..he was a red veil but when I found him his body was cream and only his tails were red still.. and he seemed a little bloated round the front. I've got a heater on watch in ebay, if it doens't get to high I'll get it for my 3ga tank and maybe float the other 2 in the tank in soda bottles till the weather heats up again. winters aren't usually long here...well it's fall, but doesn't stay cold for too long.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

That's what happened to my betta. I'd put about 2 blood worms and 2 pellets in. One day I looked over and he was fine, I went to work, and when I got back later that day he was turning white (and the fins were still bright red). By the time I realized he was sick, he was past the point for medication and died within 10 hours. My guess is that he was sick from the time I bought him. I had his tank at a consistent 76 degrees fed him regularly, did water changes regularly and the whole 9 yards. I wish I knew what had happened.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah well i make a habbit of putting about 1/2 a dose of betta fix into their tanks daily so it's always a little medicated and can keep any fungal or bacterial problems at bay, so if he was sick I didn't notice it at all. I'm starting a pretty high paying job soon so I'm, going to get quite a few more tanks ( really nice glass ones, prob bout 2-3ga, with lids and some ornimants) and get my ex who's a carpenter to build me some stands and display them all over my home. And might get a nice big communitly tank and start to keep tropical fish. I love the look of neon tetra's and those zebra's i think they are called. Itll prob take a few weeks pay to get the warm water tank set up with some coral etc but I'll manage it. 

anyhoo.

Later all..

and PS all my other betta's seem fine though my blue veil seems to be losing the colours on some of his scales under his head. I think that's jsut coz he's getting old though.


----------

